# Literatur / Websites in Englisch?



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2005)

Eine Freundin von mir in den USA möchte ihren Swimmingpool zu einem Schwimmteich umbauen. Kennt jemand englische Literatur oder englische Websites zum Thema Schwimmteich im Allgemeinen und Umbau von Swimmingpools zu Schwimmteichen im Besonderen?

Schöne Grüsse
Andi


----------

